# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  AEROCOOL KCAS-500W PLUS нужен ибп

## Gleb_1980

Вечер добрый.:)
Для компьютера с блоком питания AEROCOOL KCAS-500W PLUS нужен ибп
Вот это новая модель, по отзывам очень крутая,но по карману стукнет ощутимо:
https://powerquality.ru/oborudovanie...aton-9sx-1500/

Второй вариант мощнее, с запасом. Да и подешевле.. Не знаю какой выбрать. Подскажите.

https://powerquality.ru/oborudovanie.../sipb2ba-9-11/

----------

